# On ics. Need advice



## brd912 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm starting to think I wanna try some GB roms, but really don't wanna flash all the way with stock. I know on other phones it will boot loop trying to go back flashing a GB rom through recovery.

How would I go back?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

All you have to is wipe /system partition & then wipe data/factory reset. Ive never had any issues, switching between GB & ICS.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Please contact me in regards to a Verizon phone.


----------

